# Best place to live plsss help



## rachkeel (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there,

My family and i are due to move to cyprus in february and would ideally like to rent somewhere between paphos and limassol but afte searching we have found out that there alot of areas with severe crime rates? (not sure if it is fully true) i was wondering if someone would be able to help me with some best places to look. We ideally need to be inbetween the both towns as my husband will hopefully have a job in Limassol but the job will mean he does travel a bit. i have 2 young children who are 2 and 3 so would be in an area with a few epats to make friends etc. Any help would be amazing.

Thanks Rachel and Family lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rachkeel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My family and i are due to move to cyprus in february and would ideally like to rent somewhere between paphos and limassol but afte searching we have found out that there alot of areas with severe crime rates? (not sure if it is fully true) i was wondering if someone would be able to help me with some best places to look. We ideally need to be inbetween the both towns as my husband will hopefully have a job in Limassol but the job will mean he does travel a bit. i have 2 young children who are 2 and 3 so would be in an area with a few epats to make friends etc. Any help would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks Rachel and Family lane:


Hi Rachael, welcome to the forum.
I don't know what you have been reading that says there are severe crime rates as I don't of any areas which are as bad as many areas of the Uk.
Limassol being a big city does have some drug and gang related crime and I have heard that in the Larnaca area there are some Eastern European gypsies and they will break into houses but on the whole most areas are still far safer than many parts of the UK and places like Spain.
Pissouri is about mid-way between Limassol and Paphos and there are expats living in that area. Any of the villages between Limassol and Pissouri should be suitable for you or if you don't mind being a little further from Limassol there are villages on the airport side of Paphos such as Mandria, Anarita, Timi etc where there are more and more expats buying and renting lately.

Hope that helps.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## rachkeel (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there,

thank you so much for you response its made me feel alot easier about things. I have been looking a pissouri and seems to be reasonable. I have also been looking at Peyia which seems to be nice but is a liittle further away can u tell me what that area is like and what expat rate there are? also how far is it from limassol and larnaca 

Many thanks for ur response xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rachkeel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> thank you so much for you response its made me feel alot easier about things. I have been looking a pissouri and seems to be reasonable. I have also been looking at Peyia which seems to be nice but is a liittle further away can u tell me what that area is like and what expat rate there are? also how far is it from limassol and larnaca
> 
> Many thanks for ur response xx


Peyia is the wrong side of Paphos for anyone commuting to Limassol but it does have a very healthy expat community.
I takes about 40-45 minutes from the outskirts of paphos to get to Limassol and from Peyia you can add another 30 minutes to that.


----------



## rachkeel (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks again for replying.

In your opinion were is it you would say would be the best place to live for renting with resonable prices? also i need to take into account travelling to take my son to a nusery. Do you know of any in the area? thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rachkeel said:


> Thanks again for replying.
> 
> In your opinion were is it you would say would be the best place to live for renting with resonable prices? also i need to take into account travelling to take my son to a nusery. Do you know of any in the area? thanks


The villages such as Mandria, Anarita and Timi will be cheaper for renting than Peyia and Pissouri and they are close to the new Amercian academy which I believe has a nursery section.
Closer to Limassol than Peyia and very close to the aiport and the newly opened Nick Faldo golf course.


----------



## mr.leo (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello! I would like to live in Northern-European countries such as Norway, Danmark etc. because of their fresh air and high level of life!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mr.leo said:


> Hello! I would like to live in Northern-European countries such as Norway, Danmark etc. because of their fresh air and high level of life!


This thread is on the Cyprus forum. I suggest you post in the appropriate places.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Paphos will be good if ever they connect the akkaki road to polis... as it is Paphos is too far away..

Best place is Pygra.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

On the closer to Limassol side you may want to check out Erimi, Souni and Kolossi


----------

